# Ladder safety



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Enjoy. Looks like the one guy is gonna be in the hospital for a while.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Too bad that photo is put together by TOOL Inc.. :laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Really. It showed up in my Facebook feed. Lol. That's funny


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> Too bad that photo is put together by TOOL Inc.. :laughing:


Glad to see my work is recognized. :thumbsup:


----------

